# Looking for a steam cleaner



## sunnygjg (Feb 8, 2009)

My appetite has whetted by all the reviews here on steam cleaners and I've been watching (and bidding) a few on Ebay, but I see that Screwfix have a deal on Titan at the moment. 
Has anyone tried this model or have any views on it ??

http://www.screwfix.com/prods/64640/Cleaning/Cleaning-Machinery/Titan-Steam-Cleaner-3-5bar-230V?cm_re=SEARCHPROMO-_-STEAM-_-64640#


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

i had one, but it didnt work properly. there's no adjusting the steam, so its either steam or not. 
Much prefer the vax to it.


----------



## sunnygjg (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmm that's worth knowing. 
CheersPaul.:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Sunnygjg.
If you could mention what you have planed for the steamer. People might be able to give a much better reply.
There are quite a few members on here that have purchased the vax steamer.
Unfortunately I am not one. So would not be fair to comment on these.

But if you shop around there is a good few deals on the vax at the moment.
Gordon.


----------



## sunnygjg (Feb 8, 2009)

You are right Gordon, I didn't make it too clear in the op. Simply looking to incorporate steaming in to my car cleaning routine (carpets, seats etc.) as well as general cleaning around the house (a particularly grungy bathroom).
I have read a lot of the posts on here and picked up some good info' and, yes the vax seems favourite. I'll return to Ebay for the time being and try my luck again.......


----------

